# Still having problems with mug sublimation



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm still having problems with my sublimated mugs. The ink is wipeing off when hot water is put inside. I've cahanged the brand of sub ink and mugs, how important is the brand of paper. The image looks fantastic until I put hot water in the mugs. I'ts like the ink starts to re sublimate from the heat. I'm also using am epson inkjet printer. Surely some one must have had simular problems over the years, the suppliers say they've had no problems from anyone else. Lucky me.


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

You changed mugs and ink. What about paper. I assume you are using sublimation paper. Please list all the brands you are using. It may help determine your problem.

greenie


----------



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi, one of the papers came in plain packet with ink and printer the other is from china its 108 g/ms Xiamen Anne Pper corp and has COLOR INK JET PAPER on the front.


----------



## rachelgreen (Mar 29, 2009)

Where do you get your mugs?


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

Owl said:


> Hi, one of the papers came in plain packet with ink and printer the other is from china its 108 g/ms Xiamen Anne Pper corp and has COLOR INK JET PAPER on the front.


 Xiamen Anne Paper corp does not make sublimation paper according to their website. I think you just need to get sublimation paper.

greenie


----------



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Greenie, slowly making progress through process of elimination. I will try other paper and post results.


----------



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

rachelgreen said:


> Where do you get your mugs?


 I get them in New Zealand but they come from China, there is no brand name.


----------



## rachelgreen (Mar 29, 2009)

My best guess is that the resin coating that the manufacturer applies to the mug is not sticking sufficiently to the shiny surface. The resin will then melt off the mug when heated causing your image to melt with it. I don't think your problem has anything to do with your paper, as I've found you can sublimate with plain old office paper.


----------



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for that, I will try paper first because it would be too expensive to buy the mugs overseas because of freaight cost.


----------



## andywt (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with Rachel , it's not your paper, I also use plain but good quality copy paper and never have any issues.
Certainly gonna be your mugs or ink.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

My vote is the coating on the mug.


----------



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks,
I will reduce heat and press longer to see if that helps.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Owl said:


> Thanks,
> I will reduce heat and press longer to see if that helps.


I doubt that will help. I agree that it's the mugs. The best imported mugs you can buy come from Thailand and are available from many of the top resellers in the U.S., such as Conde and Johnson Plastics.


----------



## BikerBoy (Feb 5, 2010)

Can you really use copy paper to sub on mugs? How about shirts and other things


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I just did a test with some good quality paper from the local printshop, that I had for printing brochures. I tried a small image on a mug and it worked like a charm.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we have been using epson presentation paper matte stock # s041062 works great for sub and we can get it at staples, save on shipping.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

uncletee said:


> we have been using epson presentation paper matte stock # s041062 works great for sub and we can get it at staples, save on shipping.


That's not any cheaper than transfer paper. I can get 100 sheets from my printshop for about $3.


----------



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

The mugs I'm using can be printed on again after first sublimation, is that normal?


----------



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

Finally sorted mug problem, Just to recap the issue was ink was coming off after printing. I tried a different supplier of mugs, paper and ink and still had the problem, fortunately I wasn't relying on this to live. I finally got a new supply of mugs that worked great so the problem was the mugs, thanks for all your help.


----------

